# To The Powers That Be



## BirdMan1! (Jun 8, 2006)

What changes your status on the forum? What constitutes a legend or a hall of famer?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's based on how many posts you've made on the forum. I'll try and find the list and breakdowns (haven't looked at it in a couple of years...)


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

BirdMan1! said:


> What changes your status on the forum? What constitutes a legend or a hall of famer?


This has absolutely nothing to do with DISH Network and should not be on the DISH Network forum.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Gee, thanks. Doh.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is how it breaks down:


```
User Title           Amount Of Posts

New Member                 0   
Cool Member                10   
Mentor                     30  
AllStar                    50  
Legend                     100  
Godfather                  250  
Icon                       500  
Hall Of Fame               1000
```


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Also, here are some additional User Titles not commonly known and seldom achieved:


```
User Title*               Number of Posts

Compulsive Poster             3,000   
Not So Cool Member            7,500   
It's All About Me            10,000  
I Need to Get A Life!        12,000  
I'm a Fading Star            13,000  
I'm Fired!                   15,000

[SIZE="1"]*unofficial[/SIZE]
```
.......:thats:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey, I'm almost to the "I Need to Get A Life!" stage! Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick needs to get a life, and I'm a fading star. I've been feeling tired lately.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Better tired than fired! :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Looks like you are about to become our third "fading star" Nick.
Nobody has "been fired" yet, although one long term member is getting close. 
(On schedule for April 2nd - about a week after I pass you, if I don't slow down.)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

How many posts to become "Creator of DBSTalk" ? 

I used to always say that my goal at any job I applied for was to work hard and one day be promoted retroactively to company founder!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"The world shall little note, nor long remember..."* 



James Long said:


> Looks like you are about to become our third "fading star" Nick.
> Nobody has "been fired" yet, although one long term member is getting close.
> (On schedule for April 2nd - about a week after I pass you, if I don't slow down.)


Thanks for the nod, James -- I have my prefs set so that when someone posts my name, a bell rings to wake me up. :grin:

Hitting 13k posts is an accomplishment on par with getting a colonoscopy and a prostate exam at the same time. When I typed up that little list as a hoo-haa, I never dreamed I would achieve such incredible heights. If I can cypher correctly before my first cup of coffee, this is post number 12,999 and I will hit the BIG 13-0-0-0 sometime today if I don't fall asleep from the excitement or forget my password, whichever comes first. :sleeping:

One thing I do have to look forward to is reaching the vaunted "Fired" status at 15k. Maybe then (not than) I can get some rest, although my doctor advises me to keep moving. He says I can rest later. 

P.S. With all due respect to our most prolific (compulsive?) poster, the esteemed Mr. King, who's life was celebrated by the nation yesterday, our intrepid developers are working on some new post-count categories so we can keep him on as a consultant, or perhaps a handyman or something. 

12,999 -- Wow! Who'da thunk? :eek2:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> ...
> 
> 12,999 -- Wow! Who'da thunk? :eek2:


My thinks you need to find another babe.

John


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What's this about rapidly growing post counts?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

*I'm *fading Fast


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> My thinks you need to find another babe.
> 
> John


Funny you should day that. Methinks I may have found one...
just this morning, a cute little friend of mine woke up and told
me she wants to have my child. :grin:

Happiness is a journey, not a destination.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What's this about rapidly growing post counts?


26.15 posts per day ... Yeah, you're going to do us all in.


----------

